# Dating a Bob Jackson



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

I just purchased a Bob Jackson with the serial number 11173. Can I possible find out when this bike was made using this number? Thanks.

-Links


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

Why not contact Bob Jackson and ask them directly?

http://www.bobjacksoncycles.co.uk/infocontact_us.php


----------



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

I just sent them an email and will let you know what I find out.


----------



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

"The most we can say is that it was built in 1975". -BJ

That being said, is there anyway to identify what models where being made by BJ in the mid 70s? I'm hoping to id this frame if possible. Thanks.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

links0311 said:


> "The most we can say is that it was built in 1975". -BJ


The 73 in the serial number should have tipped you off.


----------



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

Should have tipped me off to what? That it was made in '75?


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Duh!!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

bmxhacksaw said:


> The 73 in the serial number should have tipped you off.


I think you have to add all the numbers together and then divide by pi to get the year it was made. The answer in any case is 42.


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

I dated a Bob Jackson once. Nice guy, but he wasn't really my type.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Jim Nazium said:


> I dated a Bob Jackson once. Nice guy, but he wasn't really my type.


Bob Jackson from Peoria?

He took me on a date once and never called back.


----------



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

Who would have guessed the turn this thread took.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

BTW, Are Bob Jacksons good bikes?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

links0311 said:


> Who would have guessed the turn this thread took.


<img src=https://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/fail-owned-special_offer-fail.jpg>


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

bmxhacksaw said:


> BTW, Are Bob Jacksons good bikes?


Not as good as Treks.


----------



## mtymxdh (Dec 21, 2007)

"BJs" heh eh eehe 

lurk awaaaay...


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

Never dated a Bob Jackson, but did buy a used car from one.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> <img src=https://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/fail-owned-special_offer-fail.jpg>


Bob Jackson likes this.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)




----------

